# BMQ - 24 Hour Pass



## Shadow Cat (29 Apr 2005)

At the end of the what week is the 24 hour pass usually granted to the recruits?


----------



## GerryCan (29 Apr 2005)

Not sure how it works now, but when I was in basic we got out on the 5th weekend there.


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 Apr 2005)

Thank you for your response.

My Hubby has a 12 hour pass coming up next week, which is the end of the 4th week.  I do hope that it is the following week that he gets the 24 hour pass that would work out perfectly.


----------



## ArmyWife (29 Apr 2005)

Shadow I have added you to my msn. I am just waiting for you to accept. My email is pamelad798@msn.com. I hope we can chat soon. Take Care


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (29 Apr 2005)

hey,

I was just wondering what you guys ment by a 24 hour pass. Does it mean that he will get to leave that BMQ? Also does everone get one of these passes?
Thanks Jenn


----------



## Shadow Cat (29 Apr 2005)

It is my understanding that they can just leave the compounds area and that they have to report back there in 24 hours.

ArmWife I have added you now.  I was at work before and I don't have MSN access there.


----------



## SBale (30 Apr 2005)

You get to leave on the friday at the end of your 4th week, you can leave at 1730, and you have to be back for 1800 sunday.


----------



## Gouki (30 Apr 2005)

lol, my friends platoon didn't get a weekend pass until freaking week 7 on the account they consistently screwed things up

Anyhow SBale there is on the course right now so he knows what he's talking about .. i would say the week 4 end week inspection is one of the most important because if you fail to impress them you can expect to be CB for the very weekend you thought would set you free (I still remember the email I got from my friend when they denied them leave ... oh it was good)


----------



## Shadow Cat (30 Apr 2005)

Oh really.  I had planned on it being at week 5.  So do they get a pass every weekend after that?  I can't wait to see him.  He is missing us so bad and I really want to brighten his spirits a little.


----------



## SBale (30 Apr 2005)

yup every weekend after that, as long as the platoon doesnt make to many mistakes you can get leave.


----------



## Shadow Cat (30 Apr 2005)

Thanks so much for your help SBale.   You have lifted this wife's spirits beyond belief.     ;D

I will get my affairs in order for the May 13th weekend and get my self all packed and ready to go.   I have to travel 12 hours to get there so I have to make sure that I am ready.   Oh I can't wait to see him.   It feels like forever.


----------



## SBale (30 Apr 2005)

No problem whatsoever, if there is anything else you would like to know feel free to ask


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Apr 2005)

question i know this is a reg force thread but do any of us reservists get a 24 or 12 pass during our rushed time fame of 20 days ???


----------



## DogOfWar (30 Apr 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> question i know this is a reg force thread but do any of us reservists get a 24 or 12 pass during our rushed time fame of 20 days ???



Dont you guys do weekends?


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Apr 2005)

For Me Its July 4th to either August 26 or 29 doing my BMQ/SQ there is a winter/fall BMQ done every weekend


----------



## atticus (30 Apr 2005)

If your taking your BMQ, SQ and QL3 right through the summer you do. I know I took my BMQ during the summer a few years ago and during our last weekend before graduation we got a weekend pass starting friday afternoon and ending Sunday at 1800.


----------



## B.McTeer (30 Apr 2005)

well im just doing the BMQ/SQ this summer cause i got school


----------



## atticus (30 Apr 2005)

Well then chances are that you'll get a weekend pass. I only took my BMQ during the summer and got the pass.


----------



## Gouki (1 May 2005)

B.McTeer said:
			
		

> question i know this is a reg force thread but do any of us reservists get a 24 or 12 pass during our rushed time fame of 20 days ???



On my dinky 3 week Res. course in 2002, we got Sat afternoon until Sunday night at 10pm for our leave. We had one for week three too ... then the course was over 3 days later..


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (1 May 2005)

We were confined to base the entire 8 weeks of my basic...yeah, good times that was. 

Oh yeah, and the base was Shilo.  ;D


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (1 May 2005)

hey

My boyfriend just left this morning and I miss him terrible already. So I just want to get this straight...after the 4th week I am able to actually go and see him as long as he is good and does what he is told?
Thanks Jenn


----------



## Shadow Cat (2 May 2005)

Apparently so.  

I am waiting until after week 5 to go and see my husband just in case they mess up the first weekend off.  I have already booked my hotel and have the babysitter, dog sitter and travel arrangements in order.  I can't wait 11 days left.  WHO HOO.

ArmyGirlfriend I have added you to my MSN so if you are feeling loney and want to talk just log in in the evenings.  I found that the first two weeks were really rough wih alot of emotional rollercoastering going on.  The third week was a little better.  I can eat again yeah.  So basically if you need someone to talk I am here and I am going through the exact same thing as you.


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (2 May 2005)

hey

Thanks so much, yeah I also am having trouble eating. I will take you up on the offer and log in at night. And going on the fifth weekisa better idea thanks Jenn


----------



## brin11 (2 May 2005)

Keep in mind that they will be confined to base until the whole platoon does well, not particular individuals.  Your significant other may be doing excellently and excelling at everything but if the whole of the group is not they will all be treated the same and not get out.  Teamwork remember??


----------



## Gouki (2 May 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> We were confined to base the entire 8 weeks of my basic...yeah, good times that was.
> 
> Oh yeah, and the base was Shilo.  ;D



Holy crap.. you poor bastard


----------



## Shadow Cat (2 May 2005)

Unfortunatley I can't wait to see if he is going to be allowed out.  It is going to take me approx. 12 hours to drive there as I am coming from Halifax, NS.  I will just have to sit and pray that he gets this leave as we both need it badly.


----------



## 28Medic (2 May 2005)

Someone might want to help me with this...but could Shadow Cat's husband put in a memo ahead of time officially requesting leave for that weekend stating that his wife is coming to St.Jean from Halifax, incurrung travel costs and babysitting etc? 
I know that memo's and leave can be denied for many reasons and at any time, but could it possibly help?


----------



## brin11 (2 May 2005)

I'm greatly doubting that it would be well received but perhaps some others with more info could input some wisdom here.


----------



## Hunter911 (4 May 2005)

I was just wondering what base Shadow Cats husband was going to... i also live in halifax and if i have to drive 12 hours for my BMQ... well i guess thats just one of the bonuses they dont mention! Keep up the good work Shadow Cat, and i hope he gets home soon


----------



## Shadow Cat (5 May 2005)

Right now my husband is in St. Jean for his Basic training.  

When my husband went to leave for his basic he was not allowed to bring his car.  He so badly wanted to as he wanted to be able to meet me half way on his weekends off but it was a no go.  Dont worry though the military sets up and pays for you fly to Montreal with everyone from down here that will be going with you to Basic.  They will also reimbruse your travel expenses to get to the airport as well.  

When are you leaving for Basic?  Do you have a spouse or significant other that you are leaving behind?


----------



## Hunter911 (10 May 2005)

Right now im leaving as of the end of school in june. Im only grade 10, so this is a pretty big deal for me. I am leaving a girlfriend behind which really sucks, but since ill be home weekends maybe it wont be so bad .


----------



## Lost_Warrior (10 May 2005)

Yea, I left a girlfriend behind for almost 10 weeks straight while I did my SQ and trade course last summer....it was pretty hard but boy did she jump on me when I got off the train back home   ;D


----------



## Shadow Cat (11 May 2005)

Well it is only two days till I leave to see my honey and I can't wait.  He is going to look so differnt since the last time that I seen him.  He even has glasses now.  WOWZERS!  

Upon someones suggestion, sorry can't remeber who, my husband put a memo in requesting the time off just in case they are denied leave this weekend.  Yesterday the Sergeant pulled him aside and said that as long as less than 20% of the platoon mess up he will be giving permission to leave.  YEAH!!!  So here is for hoping that the Platoon  does good this week.


----------



## 28Medic (11 May 2005)

Wow, that is exciting Shadow Cat!
Drive carefully...no speeding!
Sunny and high of 17 in Montreal this weekend...doubt you will see any of it though


----------



## Island Ryhno (11 May 2005)

Being away from family is difficult, at least however if you are from somewhere on the mainland part of canada you can go on weekends and see each other. I'm returning to the reg force this year and will have to do basic again in St.Jean, my wife will not get to see me until graduation. We are from NFLD and the travel cost's and logistics are stupifying. So at least you'll get to see your family somewhat, take advantage of it whenever you can.  8)


----------



## Shadow Cat (11 May 2005)

I just found out some information about their pay so I am not necessarily sure that we can afford to do both this weekend and the graduation.     Oh well.   If I have to eat mac'n'cheese everynight I will.


----------



## mbhabfan (11 May 2005)

can you elaborate on the pay?


----------



## Shadow Cat (12 May 2005)

You don't actually get paid what you are supposed to.  They give you a flat rate and than give you what is owing to you at the end of the training or when you report to your next location.   If you are entitled to separation pay than you will recieve $800 on the 15th and the end of the month.  If you are single and not entitled than you will recieve $600 on the 15th and the end of the month.

My husband is going to double check on this on Monday at the admin office.  This is what his sergeant told him.  I know for a fact thought that someone that is a few weeks ahead of my husband has only been receiving the $800.


----------



## GunnersGirl (14 May 2005)

Shadow Cat, 
I have an update on the pay information I gave you. Contact me on MSN if you like.


----------



## ArmyGirlfriend19 (15 May 2005)

Shadow Cat,

As I am sure you already know I am also going up to see my BF in a little less then 2 weeks I already have everything booked and everynight I am crossing my fingers that the plantoon will not screw up. i just read message about your husband talking to whoever for the time off do you suggest that I do the same. And if so could you maybe tell me who I should have him talk too...thanks Jenn


----------



## Shadow Cat (15 May 2005)

Just got back from my trip and wow what an amazing time even though it was short.  lol.  Can't wait to go again for his graduation.


----------

